# eventing stallion choices



## flo25 (28 May 2016)

Looking at the following stallions to put to my 16.1 7 yr old mare by warrant out of zuidhorn mare for top quality eventing offspring.the mare has great temp, jumped young horse classes with ease. Dressaged to elem.
Any thoughts or experience with the following:
Sir shutterfly
Jaguar mail
Britannias mail
Sula blue


----------



## Lgd (30 May 2016)

Don't think any have any stock competing at a high level eventing yet.
Sir Shutterfly - not enough TB blood in the pedigree to put on a WB mare - no eventing progeny of note that I can find and as he is 14yo I would have expected something by now.
Jaguar Mail is a good performance horse. Have heard good reports of the temperament but can't think of any top level offspring.
Britannias Mail is only an 8yo. Performing well himself - just upgraded to advanced this year. As he is only an 8yo it is too soon to say how his offspring will perform at top level. Probably good value for money as his stud fee isn't silly money, but a bit of a punt in terms of offspring.
Sula Blue is competing Advanced and has offspring coming through but again none at top level yet as I don't think he started his stud career until quite late. Not seen any in person but had good feedback on temperament etc. Limited availability as he is competing so would most likely only be available frozen.

Others to look at:
Revolution - advanced eventer and stock doing well. have ssen quite a few at the BEF futurity evaluations and must say I was quite impressed with temerpament and movement.

Persiflage - advanced, AA breeding (from similar lines to Tamarillo) Friend of mine has one on the ground this year out of an Upton's Deli Circus x IDSH mare. Foal oozes quality.

Contis (stands at Godington stud) has offspring doing well in eventing. Have ridden a Contis mare belonging to a friend and she was extremely rideable.

Chilli Morning has a superb competition record. Seen some cracking foals by him but again none through to top level yet.


----------



## sallyf (30 May 2016)

Lgd said:



			Don't think any have any stock competing at a high level eventing yet.
Sir Shutterfly - not enough TB blood in the pedigree to put on a WB mare - no eventing progeny of note that I can find and as he is 14yo I would have expected something by now.
Jaguar Mail is a good performance horse. Have heard good reports of the temperament but can't think of any top level offspring.
Britannias Mail is only an 8yo. Performing well himself - just upgraded to advanced this year. As he is only an 8yo it is too soon to say how his offspring will perform at top level. Probably good value for money as his stud fee isn't silly money, but a bit of a punt in terms of offspring.
Sula Blue is competing Advanced and has offspring coming through but again none at top level yet as I don't think he started his stud career until quite late. Not seen any in person but had good feedback on temperament etc. Limited availability as he is competing so would most likely only be available frozen.

Others to look at:
Revolution - advanced eventer and stock doing well. have ssen quite a few at the BEF futurity evaluations and must say I was quite impressed with temerpament and movement.

Persiflage - advanced, AA breeding (from similar lines to Tamarillo) Friend of mine has one on the ground this year out of an Upton's Deli Circus x IDSH mare. Foal oozes quality.

Contis (stands at Godington stud) has offspring doing well in eventing. Have ridden a Contis mare belonging to a friend and she was extremely rideable.

Chilli Morning has a superb competition record. Seen some cracking foals by him but again none through to top level yet.
		
Click to expand...

Jaguar mail is the sire of the european event gold medal winner ridden by Michael Jung amongst other very good horses.
He is currently pretty high in the sire lists for eventing


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (30 May 2016)

Very happy with my Karadasj baby


----------



## TheMule (30 May 2016)

Jaguar Mail is more than proven, I love what he's producing and if he'd suit the mare (they freely admit he's a little long in the back) then he'd be my number 1 choice. I do like his sons too- Britannia's Mail is just mr consistent, Tresor Mail is gaining good results at 3* and Harry Meade's Tenareze was double Le Lion YH champion and is seriously classy.
I also really like the Jumbo stallion, Philanderer who is also at 3* level and churning out numerous double clears


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 May 2016)

Also worth considering Primitive Faerie Tale - Primitive Rising and Ben Faerie breeding, progeny competing up to 3*


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2016)

If the mare was suitable I would use jaguar mail but he is as said above a tad long in the back .
Chilli morning is a lovely horse and I would love one of his as well .


----------



## Springs (31 May 2016)

Another one you could look at is Spring's Spirit 75% TB, Still very young at 7 but his little ones are showing super temperament, jump and movement. His oldest now 4 is doing very well completing hunter trials, jumping BS and winning at unaffiliated DR. They will be aimed at the BE 4yo this year.

He himself although not at the level of some of the other super stallions mentioned here has for his age a good solid competition record. and has been a finalist at a UK national competition every year since 2013 including BE 4 and 5yo championships so well worth a look.


----------



## flo25 (1 June 2016)

I'm looking to produce a top quality all rounder I've also looked at Roulette who although a grand prix dressage horse is a dual purpose stallion and goes back to Ramiro Something with a super laid back temperament, good movement, nice jump brave enough to do a bit of everything


----------



## Lgd (1 June 2016)

Have a look at Oliver. He's KWPN life time approved, standing in the UK, jumped to 1.50m and dressage to at least PSG and have seen him do the GP work.
He is now standing at GB Sports Horse Stud
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MlNKT1lukE


----------



## tristar (5 June 2016)

i think jaguar mail is noted as a very near tb horse for breeding jumping horses so might be good for eventing, he is closely related to olympic horses or went himself can`t remember, if yo u look on selle francais haras national web site you could find more details.


----------



## cundlegreen (5 June 2016)

mega spoilt ponies said:



			Very happy with my Karadasj baby 

Click to expand...

how did you manage to get hold of semen? Is the mare a high level horse? I was told by the owner's daughter that there was limited semen available. I'd love to buy a dose for the future for my event mare.


----------



## tabithakat64 (6 June 2016)

In your position my choice would be either Jaguar Mail or Chilli Morning


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (7 June 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			how did you manage to get hold of semen? Is the mare a high level horse? I was told by the owner's daughter that there was limited semen available. I'd love to buy a dose for the future for my event mare.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, that was unclear. I didn't breed him but have just purchased him. (He is out of a numero Uno Mare so have gone with the jump breeding to SJ but obviously the Sire is also good for eventers). So far his temperament is totally unbeatable - a genuinely lovely animal admired by all!

Slightly more unconventional, I also have an youngster by Millenium (the dressage stallion) out of an advanced event mare and also temperament is outstanding, another seriously beautiful animal.  I have been VERY lucky with these two babies


----------



## cundlegreen (7 June 2016)

mega spoilt ponies said:



			Apologies, that was unclear. I didn't breed him but have just purchased him. (He is out of a numero Uno Mare so have gone with the jump breeding to SJ but obviously the Sire is also good for eventers). So far his temperament is totally unbeatable - a genuinely lovely animal admired by all!

Slightly more unconventional, I also have an youngster by Millenium (the dressage stallion) out of an advanced event mare and also temperament is outstanding, another seriously beautiful animal.  I have been VERY lucky with these two babies 

Click to expand...

i have a grandson of Karandasj. A lovely big horse who looks very like his grandsire. Video of him recently, you should see the likeness.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5asEha5ZXM


----------



## Diamore (10 June 2016)

Have to say jaguar mail would probably be my choice as i have a short compact mare


----------

